# RYC "New Years" Dec 28-30



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Had fun, broke my front DS (prop shaft) though...selling my OL2 for 31's, I think they are too much for the bike :thinking:




















































































The hole that did me in










******* gooseneck in action.

All in all very happy with everything, the trailer is perfect and bike was a beast out there, 2wd just about everywhere. 

I broke the prop shaft messing around really, I got stuck in 2wd, went in reverse and spun a few times, then i was getting out of it so I really goosed it, but as you can see, tires were pretty much under.

I'm glad it's prop shaft not axles! That thing is puny...


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

That sucks about your propshaft. Nice pics, looks real sloppy out there and I love your trailer setup.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks! I am just so happy it's not axles or diffs! That prop shaft is super small. Maybe the thickness of my index finger...it's def way too small 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seems like they may have made that prop shaft into a sort of "fuseable link" instead of the broken through shafts that the 800's were known for when you use the override button in reverse. 


Told y'all that new Northeast trail area was KILLER! - Nice pics man, we got a few on phones but I left the vid camera in the camper........my brain activity seemed to lower quickly as the day went on for "some" reason.........lols


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea that northwest riding area was amazing! Such nasty mud. 

I think I'm going to order one for now and swap out for 31s and see what happens. Eventually ill buy a spare. I would much rather break that than axles!!!!! My gorilla warranty is up soon 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The law2's definitely hook-up hard. If I start having major carnage because of them I will likely do the same. - My bud with the XMR has been waiting on ordering some new tires for his, just to see how my drivetrain holds up. He was just going to put wide backs on the rear to go with his current skinnies, but them law2's PULL.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's what I have from our crew thus far. 

After crossing on the north end of the main hole - 


















XT went over backwards in the same spot; soupy cake-batter mud in every orifice of it, lots of flush work ahead


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice pics!!! LOTS of cleanup ahead!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Wish I could of made it, I would of ride my 450 all over the place lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Great pics, them can-ams look so mean


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea chris u need to come!!! There was quite a few sport quads out there!

Thanks kirkland!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Also anyone who was wondering. Simple install on the prop shaft

Bolt 1 










Bolt 2










Bolt 3










Tilt diff up










Slip it in 





Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Prop shafts are alot easier on a brute!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

^^^ thts for sure!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

kygreen said:


> Prop shafts are alot easier on a brute!


.....there's a reason brutes are designed "easy to be worked on"......



lol - you made it too easy


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Still waiting on that video lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I never did anything with the video, BUT we are riding this weekend so I will get some more video! Promise to wear the go-pro more! lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol. I'll try to remember to actual grab my camera when we leave the camper and/or remember to grab it sometime when we stop back by.


----------

